# Growth Chart



## white eagle (Feb 8, 2007)

Does anyone have a growth chart on goats? I'm wanting to find out how tall a 6 month old buckly should be plus how heavy they should weigh about now. 

txs


----------



## HazyDay (Feb 20, 2007)

www.fiascofarm.com has one in their bible of goats!  I would say if he was fed good, wormed, and cared for. He should be 70 pounds. My buckling who just turned 9 months is well over 100 pounds now. He isn't fat, just very BIG! But 50 pounds of that is his legs!! Kidding! He is as tall as a full grown doe! Nobody believes me when I say he isn't 10 months yet!


----------



## white eagle (Feb 8, 2007)

Well we ended up weighing our buckling an he weighs in at 86lbs but he isn't as tall as our grown nubian doe. Only time he had a problem is when we had to give him BOSE shot, he has been wormed regularly. Guess he will just be short for a while.


----------



## Goat Servant (Oct 26, 2007)

Some lines grow differerent than others. Last yr the sire produced babies who looked all scrunched up when they were born.. They are now some 20 months old and look pretty good. They just took their time filling out. 
This yr babies different sire and they are growing at a different rate. Im talking Boer goats. 
By the time they are weaned they should weigh about a third of the dam's weight provided she has thrown trips.


----------



## white eagle (Feb 8, 2007)

This is the boy we are talking about. He is almost 7 months old










He already knows how to use his tools.. LOL.


----------



## Vicki McGaugh TX Nubians (May 6, 2002)

Moving nine, Feb and March doelings into the pens with their boys, they weighed 92 to 125 today...the 100's were in all the Feb girls. A march buck being used was 122 and an April buck was 98. Nubians.

Minimally a Nubian should weigh 10 pounds per month plus their birthweight, so your 7 month old buck should weigh 78 pounds. Vicki


----------



## white eagle (Feb 8, 2007)

Does our buck seem to be about right size for his age an weight?

That is the true weight on him now.


----------



## Vicki McGaugh TX Nubians (May 6, 2002)

Sure...if his birthday is later in the month he wouldn't even be making his 78 pound weight till then. So he is over that. He looks well fed. Once out of rut this year, he will grow soo much taller/bigger in the spring. It's amazing how fast they grow up.

Nice to see good ears on a buck. Vicki


----------

